

Kindle now available on woot.com for $149.99 - tomerico
http://www.woot.com/

======
stevederico
This Youtube video does a great job explaining today's woot acquisition.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnCHCcveteA&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnCHCcveteA&feature=player_embedded)

------
nek4life
Does anyone have one of these already? I'm wondering how well this kindle
would work for reading programming books? PDF format in particular.

~~~
nek4life
Oh and also I remember DRM issues with these, is that still an issue with the
Kindle?

~~~
tsuraan
Kindle's DRM is about as much a hindrance as DVD-CSS; there's a package called
mobiDeDRM, to which you can feed a book from your kindle and your kindle's
serial number, and it strips the DRM. The file is still an annoying ebook
format, but the DRM part falls right off.

------
lionhearted
Brilliant play, I love this. Very good way to announce the Amazon purchase to
Woot users, then they'll have it shipped directly from Amazon.com showing the
shipping/speed/logistics boost that Woot is going to get from Amazon. And
they're selling a device that lets people impulse buy ebooks at high margins
to a crowd of loyal impulsive buyers. Love it.

I'm guessing the Kindle device is already a loss-leader (anyone know?) at
$189, but the extra $40 off is well worth the price when they're paying
millions for Woot. Tactfully bringing attention to the Amazon acquisition,
getting some goodwill, and showing off he benefits of the Amazon
acquisition... man, I want to meet Jeff Bezos someday, my admiration for the
guy keeps growing every time I see him do anything.

~~~
MaysonL
They're probably getting ready to introduce a new version of the small Kindle
(just did introduce a new big one), and want to clear out the old stock.

~~~
steveklabnik
It's another great example of why buying Woot makes a lot of sense for Amazon;
they thrive off of exactly that kind of inventory. And I'm sure Amazon doesn't
mind being able to easily liquidate inventory while still making some money
back...

Wasn't part of the reason they also purchased Zappos because of how good the
inventory system was? I thought I read that somewhere...

------
brianpan
Woot now available on Amazon.com for $149M.

------
someperson
It's really frustrating that they don't ship internationally.

------
tomerico
Click on the "FULL STATS" link in the page to see the breakdown of customers.

------
smackfu
Sold out now. I guess people woke up.

------
sliverstorm
Hmm, I wonder why...?

~~~
woodrow
Kindle 3 forthcoming?

    
    
      Amazon.com, the world’s largest online retailer, isn’t relying merely on price
      cuts to contend with Apple. In August, Amazon.com plans to introduce a thinner 
      Kindle with a more responsive screen and a sharper picture, people familiar
      with the company’s plans said last month.
    

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-21/amazon-cuts-
kindle-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-21/amazon-cuts-kindle-price-
to-189-boosting-price-war-with-barnes-noble.html)

~~~
ericz
Seems odd they would release a Kindle DX less than two months before a major
new version?

~~~
smackfu
I think they're aimed at different markets, and the most important thing for
the DX was to get the price further away from the iPad, which they did.

